# Bacopa what??



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone id this Bacopa? I would like to know what kind of Bacopa is this plant? I got a bunch of Bacopa monnieri but some of the stems look different. I look at the plant finder and it looks like Bacopa Lanigera, is it?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=274

This is the picture from my tank, thanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

caroliniana


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Newt said:


> caroliniana


Yes, I believe so too.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great, thank you.


----------

